# ¿Cómo polarizar un MOSFET?



## sergiorlozano (Oct 30, 2007)

Muchos saludos hermanos de la comunidad, tengo una duda respecto a los transistores MOSFET hace poco escuche el comentario que dichos transistores si son conectados directamente, estos tienden a recalentarse, por ende hay que polarizarlos, particularmente quede con la duda, es esto cierto?


----------



## Elvic (Oct 31, 2007)

los mosfet se polarizan con voltaje (Vgs)


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola sergiorlozano. Hermano si has averiguado algo de como se polarizan los mosfet, ayudame que estoy empezando y tengo serios problemas con ellos. Dime como se loparizan si son de empobrecimiento y de enrriquecimiento, y los de canal N y P para ambos casos. Gracias.


----------



## dantonio (Jun 17, 2011)

Subo información al respecto


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Muy buen PDF dantonio, muy bien explicado todo, te lo agradezco hermano.


----------

